# Windows Media Player 12 beta(Unofficial)



## Stuge (Mar 9, 2008)

*www.sizzledcore.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/wmplogo2.jpg

*www.sizzledcore.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/screenie.jpg


It is still not an official release by MS .

*www.sizzledcore.com/windows-media-player-12/

The version is non-English and uploaded on rapidhshare


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 9, 2008)

So, whats new? Blue theme?


----------



## Stuge (Mar 10, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> So, whats new? Blue theme?




I have not tried it .Since its not in English .I just wanted to share info .


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 10, 2008)

I think its fake. Build number is given in incorrect form


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 10, 2008)

@Kzary 

me too thinking the same.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

well its just another media player with whole new looks  

@ pagal, ur intro please


----------



## casanova (Mar 10, 2008)

And I don't think WMP12 would come in blue by default. It would be in black itself.


----------



## New (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for  the info..We need WMP 12 for XP also


----------



## narangz (Mar 10, 2008)

What's written after the version line in the screenshot?

Copyright- The ? wmp12 resource is created by ?(Wonder?) Hack.

? means unreadable 

It's a fake I guess.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

Course its fake, Try google not one link leads to any discussion of even suggesting at even the start of development on WMP12.
Besides, if MS did release a beta, dont you think our MVP's would've got the news ?


----------



## MoNSt3r (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, it's fake!  Curse the guy who made this.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

Why curse the guy who made it?
Curse the guys who posted it as WMP 12.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 10, 2008)

official news : It's Fake

WMP12 will come just a while before Windows 7 & will make use of XAudio2 rendering engine for Audio & DirectShow 10 for video. It will be made completely in WPF.


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the official news.

hmmm......... so its fake


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep. Its Genuinely fake. 

Thats true that WMP 12 is under beta testing but you'll not find any leak atm. It'll have totally revamped interface not like given in the screenshot having upper portion of Windows Photo Viewer and lower portion of WMP 11.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 10, 2008)

Pagal dude! That's a good one!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2008)

nothin is changed except the skin...
but black is too good.....


I m sure dat WMP 12 beta version would come out in different flavour....
not same as WMP 11

however the fake 12 looks like created by changing the color of ver 11 dats it


----------

